# lgb american 0-4-0 with tender (not stainz) opinion commnets?



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

just ordered the SRR version with sound-and dinky us coaches its actually the 2-4-0 

always thought this was an odd non-proto beast, at best-bt have heard they are incredible runners- 
anyone have one? 
comments and cautions?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Steve, sorry to be no help...I'm actually hunting for an affordable LGB 20140 field loco..good luck with your 0-4-0 

cale


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a couple, a 2015D and a 2017D. 
They pulled well, with two motors. 
Recently did one for a customer and was amazed to see the motor in the tender is considered an "option". 
No interest in sound, so whacked the speaker mount, added batteries and r/c, a decent plug, and a motor in the tender. 
Now it pulls well. 
Gears are already on the tender axles. 

You're not talking about the 2-4-0, are you? 
Or the Mikado that head-on'd a brick wall?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

if you talk about the 0-4-0, with motorized tender - i got one (or the complete chassis, to be precise) bought it in '83. it still runs fine. 

edit: wrong. must have been in '94 or '95


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer 0-4-0, which I THINK is just the 2-4-0 minus the pony truck, is a rather cute little beasty. I kinda want one, but simply can't justify $190-$320+ for one (about the going rate on evilBay). Just about everything I've heard has been good, except for the fact you usually have to pay for the MTS stuff whether you want it or not.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yes this last pic of the c and o is what im referring to- 
its listed at 4000 grams! thats heavier than the mallet 


-not the 2015-2017 (which i have and are really great) 


as of late while the prices arent cheap, some are looking better than others now that lgb and in particular the american items will be gone for some time i understand 

was curious about the sound, hauling, quality-these are chinese i believe


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the 2017 in yellow, still looking for that matching tender /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

I have to admit I really like the newer 0-4-0 version of the starter set engine, but like Mik, the price is just to prohibitive.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

They are a bit funny looking but I've grown to like them. Mine are all 2-4-0's. My LGB 0-4-0's have motorized sound tenders. I wish they had offered motorized sound tenders for the 2-4-0's. I also wish that it was easier to add contacts to the tender wheels or to add ball bearing wheels to increase the total track contact. The 2-4-0's I run with passenger cars tend to get ball bearing wheels in the 1st coach and the coach light wiring is connected to the tender. That gives the loco 4 extra track contacts without the friction of brushes against the wheels of the coaches - or the cost of a lot of ball bearing wheels. Unfortunately the LGB 68333 light sets seem to be gone from everyone's inventory. 

Regarding lights, the coaches are set up for two lights unlike the old short coaches which only had a single light. Now I tend to just put a single light in them and fix it in the middle of the roof with hot glue. 

The only problem I have found so far is that a couple have had broken traction tires but happily they share the Mogul's traction tire so I already had replacements. 

All but one of mine are without factory sound so I added the sound units from LGB 4135s/41352 European boxcars to them (then sold the cars without the sound system). The sound units have chuff only and do not synchronize the chuff with the loco but it makes for an inexpensive analog sound locomotive and is good enough for me. 

Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Southern 2-4-0 with sound. It has the MTS decoder built in. Been running it for the last 4 years and pulls the LGB DRG&W cars. You can see pics of it on my web site. It has a good proportional size that suits the size of my layout. Dennis.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

http://i14.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/c8/5d/8334_1.JPG 

This newer 2-4-0 and somtimes 0-4-0 is a nice engine. Some have sound, and there was a sound tender sold separately, 69232. 
This sound tender is wired for the engine to control the sound and rear light, thus the 5 pin connection cable. 
I converted a CN for a friend to sound, just had to swap the tender tops after purchasing the 69232.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks all 
mine arrived and im generally pleased-sound is ok


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dennis, 

I am a bit confused by your comments. 

As far as I can tell none of the 2-4-0's or similar 0-4-0's including both the Southern 72332 Southern Passenger Starter Set or the 21232 Southern 2-4-0 Steam Loco were available with factory installed decoders. 

I believe they have a decoder interface but no decoders. 

If I am mistaken I would like to know as I was thinking about buying one because of the included decoder but I checked the LGB of America web site first. 

http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/WebSucheIE/A6025C3A8E177E2D852571140052D174? 

http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/WebSucheID/9752F97AE4798876852569BB007F0260 

*********************************************************************** 

Since Steve just received his perhaps he can tell us if his loco has any decoders? The box and the bottom of the loco should indicate either way according to markings or stickers. 

*********************************************************************** 

Thanks, 

Jerry 


Posted By DennisB on 05/15/2008 4:32 PM
I have the Southern 2-4-0 with sound. It has the MTS decoder built in. Been running it for the last 4 years and pulls the LGB DRG&W cars. You can see pics of it on my web site. It has a good proportional size that suits the size of my layout. Dennis.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 05/15/2008 2:54 PM
They are a bit funny looking but I've grown to like them. Mine are all 2-4-0's. My LGB 0-4-0's have motorized sound tenders. I wish they had offered motorized sound tenders for the 2-4-0's. I also wish that it was easier to add contacts to the tender wheels or to add ball bearing wheels to increase the total track contact. The 2-4-0's I run with passenger cars tend to get ball bearing wheels in the 1st coach and the coach light wiring is connected to the tender. That gives the loco 4 extra track contacts without the friction of brushes against the wheels of the coaches - or the cost of a lot of ball bearing wheels. Unfortunately the LGB 68333 light sets seem to be gone from everyone's inventory. 

Regarding lights, the coaches are set up for two lights unlike the old short coaches which only had a single light. Now I tend to just put a single light in them and fix it in the middle of the roof with hot glue. 

 The only problem I have found so far is that a couple have had broken traction tires but happily they share the Mogul's traction tire so I already had replacements. 

All but one of mine are without factory sound so I added the sound units from LGB 4135s/41352 European boxcars to them (then sold the cars without the sound system). The sound units have chuff only and do not synchronize the chuff with the loco but it makes for an inexpensive analog sound locomotive and is good enough for me. 

Jerry







Jerry, 

I use grain of wheat bulbs for my coach lighting. I hot glue them to the underside of the roof and power them through LGB ball bearing wheels. I 

also do the connection to the rear of whatever loco is pulling them, increasing power pick up greatly. 

The reason I mentioned GOW bulbs is that they are alot less expensive than the LGB lighting kits and they seem to last forever.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Which GOW bulbs do you use (what voltage/are there different types)? 

Where do you buy them? 

How do they compare with the brightness of the LGB bulbs (so one coach is not noticeably brighter or dimmer than the others? 

Thanks, 

Jerry 


Posted By Madman on 05/22/2008 7:37 PM

Jerry, 
I use grain of wheat bulbs for my coach lighting. I hot glue them to the underside of the roof and power them through LGB ball bearing wheels. I 
also do the connection to the rear of whatever loco is pulling them, increasing power pick up greatly. 
The reason I mentioned GOW bulbs is that they are alot less expensive than the LGB lighting kits and they seem to last forever.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, 

I use the 12-14 volt variety. I was getting them from AristoCraft online store. Then I purchased them from Miniatronics and All Electronics. 

http://www.miniatronics.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT 

http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php 

On coaches such as the Barmer Mountain type, I use three bulbs. The effect is brighter than the LGB screw base lamps. If too bright, you could try 

the amber bulbs. The bulbs come in packs of clear, packs of green, red, amber, or packs of all three colors.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan, 

I will keep that in mind for the next project. 

Thanks, 

Jerry 

Posted By Madman on 05/23/2008 6:16 AM
Jerry, 
I use the 12-14 volt variety. I was getting them from AristoCraft online store. Then I purchased them from Miniatronics and All Electronics. 
http://www.miniatronics.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT 
http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php 
On coaches such as the Barmer Mountain type, I use three bulbs. The effect is brighter than the LGB screw base lamps. If too bright, you could try 
the amber bulbs. The bulbs come in packs of clear, packs of green, red, amber, or packs of all three colors.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

my 0-4-0's and 2-4-0's are MY FAVORITE engines, they run smooth and quiet (unless u have the sound on) and they pull nicely, I pull 10 freight cars with one, and I double head and pull over 30 (all my cars, almost) My favorite is 100% kitbashed, with most of the upper structure being bachmann, and it has a sd-45 type smoke unit, its an amazing unit! buy one, or 3, you wont regret it!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Jerry, 
Sorry, I have been away for the last week and could not answer your question. I bought the Southern 21232 in late '03. It came with sound and the ability to connect to the MTS system. I must plead ignorance as I don't know the difference between having a decoder or a decoder interface. I may have wrongly assumed that these were the same. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dennis, 

Thank you for your response. Having a decoder interface means that your locos cannot work with MTS/DCC controls but that they are ready to have a decoder plugged into them enabling quick and easy conversion to MTS/DCC operations (they would still work with track power). 

Decoder equipped on the other hand means that they can immediately run either under analog track power (plain DC voltage) or they are also fully compatible with MTS/DCC operations. 

It is an easy mistake to make. 

I was just wanting to clarify for myself if LGB may have started to include decoders in some 2-4-0's. Apparently they did not - which makes buying a new 2-4-0 less complicated. 

Regards, 

Jerry 



Posted By DennisB on 06/11/2008 6:00 AM
Dear Jerry, 
Sorry, I have been away for the last week and could not answer your question. I bought the Southern 21232 in late '03. It came with sound and the ability to connect to the MTS system. I must plead ignorance as I don't know the difference between having a decoder or a decoder interface. I may have wrongly assumed that these were the same. Regards, Dennis.


----------

